# 8ft Garage doors/opener



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi!
"kapeman"
Usually, when they're referring to the size of a garage door -
they mean the height of the door, not the width.
7 ft. high door - 8 ft. wide - 1/2 horse power - should be OK.

rossfingal


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry! - I might have read your post too fast! 
If the doors are 8 ft. high -
you should try to find an opener that is suitable.
It has to do with the length of the "rail" -
screw, chain, etc...
(Me bad!) 

rossfingal

Also, remember - when choosing the hp. for an opener -
the type of door and the weight of the door should be taken into consideration.
Solid wood doors - some steel doors can be very, heavy!


----------



## kapeman (Mar 19, 2012)

rossfingal said:


> Sorry! - I might have read your post too fast!
> If the doors are 8 ft. high -
> you should try to find an opener that is suitable.
> It has to do with the length of the "rail" -
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am pretty sure the rail length will be the only real issue since the 1/2 HP openers are working now.

When the manufacturer states "only 7ft doors" does that mean the unit in question does not support the rail extensions?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

If you are replacing the doors - 
if the existing doors are 8 ft. high and the openers work -
why replace the openers?

Unless, the new doors are substantially, heavier than the the existing doors.

Some openers support rail, extensions - some don't.

rossfingal


----------



## Doorman54 (Feb 22, 2012)

Most door opener manufactures will have an extra box with a piece of rail, chain, etc for the 8' rail. 

Sears, liftmaster/ chamberlain are the only brands I recommend. 
I told a guy once standing in line at Menards to put the Stanley he was purchasing back....he asked why.....I pointed at my shirt...


----------



## kapeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Doorman54 said:


> Most door opener manufactures will have an extra box with a piece of rail, chain, etc for the 8' rail.
> 
> Sears, liftmaster/ chamberlain are the only brands I recommend.
> I told a guy once standing in line at Menards to put the Stanley he was purchasing back....he asked why.....I pointed at my shirt...


Just to clarify the doors are not being replaced just the openers (maybe). Why? They are old and the remotes and a couple of the sensors are missing. We also want an external keypad.

We are also investigating working with what we have and replacing the missing items.

Thanks again for all the responses!


----------



## Doorman54 (Feb 22, 2012)

kapeman said:


> Just to clarify the doors are not being replaced just the openers (maybe). Why? They are old and the remotes and a couple of the sensors are missing. We also want an external keypad.
> 
> We are also investigating working with what we have and replacing the missing items.
> 
> Thanks again for all the responses!


I am referring to the opener only.


----------



## Darren R (Feb 21, 2012)

kapeman said:


> I am looking at possibly replacing the garage doors in a new house. The doors are standard width, but they are 8ft.
> 
> The existing openers are Chamberlain BW0777 1/2 HP models.
> 
> ...


If you buy another chamberlain (and you should) you can reuse the current rail.


----------



## brucewilles (Mar 12, 2013)

*Suggestion!!*

Hey!! did you ever tried an automatic gates for your garage??? 
Just try it!! Or ask me its really very easy to install and very simple to use as its an automatic one you don't have to do anything!!!


----------

